# Funy ASS Song - Video



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Funny SMURFS Club Song


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Funy ASS Song*

lol J funny song!


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

lmfao... that was great


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I always hated the Smurfs. Now I have a new reason to. F***in' perverts.


----------

